

Oracle retains open source dictatorship - Sandman
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/01/25/oracle_controls_hudson/

======
brown9-2
_Over the past year, Oracle's strategy for running open-source projects
created by Sun has become clear. It's determined to retain control of names
and roadmaps. And in an effort to justify this stance, it inevitably cites the
wellbeing of Oracle customers and Oracle shareholders._

I'm not sure if this is truly Oracle's strategy or not, but if it is, it
certainly seems to be a poor one. Whatever control they retain will come at
the cost of alienating a huge majority of the developers to the project core
and plugins whose paychecks are not signed by Oracle.

The only development like to continue in their version of "Hudson" will be
that which Oracle or it's partners directly sponsor.

Retain the name but lose the people that actually make the project seems like
a poor strategy.

